# Buying hair products (Nexxus, Biosilk) from TJMaxx?



## MamaBraidedIt (Aug 19, 2007)

One question: is the stuff good or old and should be avoided?  I saw REDKEN, PAUL MITCHELL, BIOSILK, NEXXUS STUFF FOR way cheaper than what is offered in other stores. My mom has Nexxus shampoo for thinning hair with Biotin that she paid $5.oo for , I used it and it was ok, it didn't make me baldWhy is the stuff so cheap there? It must be old?


----------



## tschizum (Aug 19, 2007)

I've never noticed it there, I'll have to take a look. Does it have and expiration date?  I would guess it would still be good.


----------



## MamaBraidedIt (Aug 19, 2007)

tschizum said:


> I've never noticed it there, I'll have to take a look. Does it have and expiration date? I would guess it would still be good.


Nope, no ex date. But with the nexxus shamppo that my mother bought she is swearing that it's making her hair thicker so I guess the products may still be good but just at a low price.


----------



## chickory_bee (Aug 19, 2007)

I worked at The Maxx (as we called it!) for several years and the story behind the cheap products is the buyers. Overstock, end of season, going out of business or simply to get a tax write off, these are all reasons you find cheaper prodcuts there...Oh and the power of buying in bulk!


----------



## tschizum (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks I guess I'll be going to the maxx too, lol


----------



## Energee (Aug 19, 2007)

There are many great finds at TJMAXX especially when it comes to beauty and hair items. I've found a lot of great products there that are usually only found in high end stores at much cheaper prices. I've never seen Shampoo there. I've purchased Body Oils, Lotions..Creams etc..but ONLY if the box looks new and is sealed. Sometimes at TJ Maxx things are opened and people have tested it over and over.  Some products look beaten up.  Just be careful if you do buy items from there...


----------



## Twisties (Aug 19, 2007)

They also have these products at similar stores such as Ross and Marshalls.   A lot of times they are in beat up or damaged boxes or bottles.  

I always thought they were old products that didn't sale at another store and have been shipped to the discount stores.   Not saying they don't work, but just be mindful they could be old...


----------



## neena (Aug 20, 2007)

I work at a store similar to TJMaxx and we carry hair products also. As another poster stated, we usually get them due to buying in bulk, overstock, some of it is stuff that has been discontinued or not selling well in other stores.When we first get them in products are fine, just as fresh as the ones you would buy at a BSS. Its the ones that are on clearance and been marked down a couple of times that you should be wary of. If it has bunch of clearance tags stuck on top of each other then that means it has been there for a while and may not be as potent or fresh. But whatever you do don't buy flat or curling irons from there. Theyre junk.


----------



## imstush (Aug 20, 2007)

I also found these products at the weirdest place..Conways  I bought that Nexxus Biotin kit for 10 bucks.  It had the shampoo, leave in, conditioner, treatment and gel.  They also sell Nexxus shampoo for 4.99


----------



## meia (Aug 20, 2007)

honestly i've used products at TJ Maxx... I think it was Rusk's deep conditioning spray I think....anyways I used it and it made my skin come off in the shower. I didn't want to believe it was that but I tried it again (dumb a** me...) and it turned out it was that.. My skin was so SORE and RED and SENSITIVE....

I don't know what they put in those products and maybe they might be overstock or something of that nature but who knows what kind of overstock? It might be overstock from a privately owned BSS or it might even be from the dollar store. Who knows? I really really REALLY wouldn't recommend this, ladies! Save your money, skin, and trouble!


----------



## Muse (Jan 23, 2009)

Thought I would revive this because I found a 25oz bottle of Mastey Shampoo at Marshall's for $8 and thought I was getting a good deal. I went to Mastey.com to see how the bottle I found compared to what they were selling on their site. They changed the package and the ingredients. The ingredients for the current poo is a lot better and when I emailed the company about the bottle I had it turns out that haven't sold the poo in the packaging that I had in 5 years!!! That is the last time I buy hair products from a Marshall's/TJMAXX type place. Just thought I should let everyone who doesn't know: *BEWARE!!!*


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jan 23, 2009)

I have never had a problem with the products I bought from TjMaxx, plus I don't try things I am not really familiar with.


----------



## gissellr78 (Jan 23, 2009)

MamaBraidedIt said:


> One question: is the stuff good or old and should be avoided?  I saw REDKEN, PAUL MITCHELL, BIOSILK, NEXXUS STUFF FOR way cheaper than what is offered in other stores. My mom has Nexxus shampoo for thinning hair with Biotin that she paid $5.oo for , I used it and it was ok, it didn't make me baldWhy is the stuff so cheap there? It must be old?


 

I have bought CHI silk infusion it has a expiration date of 12/11  and i have bought biosilk and all sorts of stuff...

I LOVE TJ MAXX


----------



## MizzBrown (Jan 23, 2009)

I dont understand why its not okay to buy from these discounts stores due to expiry dates when THEY DONT EVEN HAVE AN EXPIRATION DATE.

So how am i supposed to tell that the Keracare that i bought from Target will last longer than the keracare that i bought from a salon? The stylist can't tell.

There is no way to tell.


----------



## Coffee (Jan 23, 2009)

I just purchased some Chi products and KeraCare from Maxx and no problems. I have always purchased name brand products from Maxx and Marshalls, so far no problems.


----------



## Muse (Jan 25, 2009)

MizzBrown said:


> I dont understand why its not okay to buy from these discounts stores due to expiry dates when THEY DONT EVEN HAVE AN EXPIRATION DATE.
> 
> So how am i supposed to tell that the Keracare that i bought from Target will last longer than the keracare that i bought from a salon? The stylist can't tell.
> 
> There is no way to tell.



That's a good point. So I asked the lady and she said that 5 years (for their shampoo) after that something in the formula may not work as effectively. I just prefer to be careful, I don't want to pick up that wrong bottle and have my hair fall out but I am in no way against saving money, just more cautious now.


----------



## yuriko (Jan 25, 2009)

Don't worry about it, its not like you know how old the products at the salon are, but you sure know they cost more. I have bought lots of hair products from Tjmaxx, ross and marshalls, Never had a problem with their products


----------



## Junebug D (Jan 25, 2009)

yuriko said:


> Don't worry about it, its not like you know how old the products at the salon are, but you sure know they cost more. I have bought lots of hair products from Tjmaxx, ross and marshalls, Never had a problem with their products



Good to know. I bought some Joico conditioner from Filene's Basement. I was kinda worried.


----------

